# Toronto Limited, Spring 2016



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2016)

From canadianCUBING's Facebook page:


canadianCUBING said:


> We are happy to finally announce the next Toronto competition. It is being held on April 30 at the YMCA in Toronto. Visit the website for all the information. Be sure to read carefully, things have changed.
> 
> To answer questions that many will likely have, yes, we are going back to the YMCA after all this time. In order to make that work, we decided we must limit the number of competitors. We chose 150. To ensure someone isn't taking a spot who isn't serious about coming, we need to have payment up front.
> 
> ...



http://canadiancubing.com/Event/TLSP2016

Registration: http://canadiancubing.com/Event/TLSP2016/Registration

Date: April 30, 2016.

Location: 20 Grosvenor St., Toronto, ON

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
5x5x5
Pyraminx
Skewb

Note: Registration is already full after one day.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 3, 2016)

It's been 24 hours and 143 of 150 spots have been taken, I registered one hour after registration opened and there were already 75 people signed up, the demand in Toronto is crazy.


----------



## qwertycuber (Apr 3, 2016)

Every time we have a competition near me, I can't make it.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 3, 2016)

aww no square one


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn, how did this even happen ? 0_0. Less than a year ago toronto's biggest competition was 139 competitors or something. Then all of a sudden 250+ people go to a competition, and an 150 competitor limit is full in one day for the next!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 4, 2016)

Dang, Bill was able to register before the registration filled up :3


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder how long the waiting list is going to be........


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 4, 2016)

My guess is around another 150 people, except most of the people would've saw the competitor list and just gave up 
I also liked it better when there were plenty of events and not many rounds.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2016)

There were still 75 spots when I was going to register. But I found out I can't make it that weekend


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 26, 2016)

Schedule.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 28, 2016)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Schedule.


Nice, 20 people make 3x3 finals, so when I butcher my second round average I'll still have a chance at making finals.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Apr 29, 2016)

Probably a long shot, but anyone taking the 53 Steeles bus to the competition on Saturday?


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 1, 2016)

So in the first round of OH, I got a 19 to start. It was 19.83 if I remember correctly. On cubecomps, this solve is listed as 14.83, which is wrong. I don't know if the judge's 9 looked like 4 or what, but it's not actually a 14. I'm wondering what I should do about this?
Thanks for your help


----------



## tarandeep5 (May 1, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> So in the first round of OH, I got a 19 to start. It was 19.83 if I remember correctly. On cubecomps, this solve is listed as 14.83, which is wrong. I don't know if the judge's 9 looked like 4 or what, but it's not actually a 14. I'm wondering what I should do about this?
> Thanks for your help


Maybe message Dave about the problem? I'm pretty sure they keep scorecards from the competition.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 1, 2016)

DYK:
I am Rowe Hessler?


----------



## tarandeep5 (May 1, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> DYK:
> I am Rowe Hessler?


You definitely look like a pro wrestler to me.


----------



## Xtremecubing (May 1, 2016)

tarandeep5 said:


> Maybe message Dave about the problem? I'm pretty sure they keep scorecards from the competition.


Is he on speedsolving?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 1, 2016)

Xtremecubing said:


> So in the first round of OH, I got a 19 to start. It was 19.83 if I remember correctly. On cubecomps, this solve is listed as 14.83, which is wrong. I don't know if the judge's 9 looked like 4 or what, but it's not actually a 14. I'm wondering what I should do about this?
> Thanks for your help


Use the contact form on the canadian cubing site and someone can check the scorecard.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (May 1, 2016)

1 place away from skewb finals...
oh well skewb sucks


----------



## BenBergen (May 6, 2016)

Hey, I know at this competition they said that they would announce the next Toronto competition at the end of first 3x3 round. Unfortunately I wasn't there at that time, and nothing seems to be up in Canadian Cubing's website yet. Does anybody have information on this?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 6, 2016)

BenBergen said:


> Hey, I know at this competition they said that they would announce the next Toronto competition at the end of first 3x3 round. Unfortunately I wasn't there at that time, and nothing seems to be up in Canadian Cubing's website yet. Does anybody have information on this?



June 18 in Newmarket.


----------

